# Necesito armar un Splitter de Video



## gcnicola (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola, buenos dias para todos. Soy nuevo por este foro, pero la verdad que pude encontrar unos cuantos planos y datos importantes para mi proyecto.
Lo que necesito es construir un Splitter de Video (1 entrada, 4 salidas). Solo de Video, el audio no me interesa. Ya estuve buscando por internet pero no puedo encontrar nada; y tambien estuve viendo algunos ya construidos pero a parte de que son caros para lo que necesito, todos lo que puedo encontrar por mi localidad son de video y audio. Por eso es que me interesaba saber si alguien tiene para facilitarme un plano o circuito de como habria que armar algo de este tipo.
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos lo que me pueda ayudar.
German


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 23, 2012)

Comprate dos splitters para dos salidas y armate uno de cuatro usando sus materiales. Son baratos. Seguí la forma en que están hechos. Y no te preocupes si son de video. Los comerciales son para video compuesto.


----------



## ngc1976 (May 11, 2012)

Estimado gnicola, te paso el link de una página de un amateur español, ahi vas a encontrar un spliter de video compuesto y audio, (usa solamente la parte de video),el cirtcuito es discreto y tiene una entrada y 4 salidas, pero podes hacerlo de mayor cantidad dado qué son modulos repetidos yo lo arme y funciona muy bien, suerte y exitos en la construcción.     
http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/repartidor/repartidor.htm


----------



## gcnicola (May 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias. Voy a ver en el link que me pasaste. Cualquier cosa te vuelvo a pregunta. Saludos


----------

